# NCAA Tournament Sweet 16 Games Thread (Thur, Fri)



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

NCAA Sweet 16:

West Region:





























*Thursday, March 24th:*
7:15 ET: #3 Connecticut Huskies (28-9) vs. #2 San Diego State Aztecs (34-2)
9:45 ET: #1 Duke Blue Devils (32-4) vs. #5 Arizona Wildcats (29-7)

* Games @ Anaheim, California on CBS*

SouthEast Region:





























*Thursday, March 24th:*
7:27 ET: #3 Brigham Young Cougars (32-4) vs. #2 Florida Gators (28-7)
9:57 ET: #4 Wisconsin Badgers (25-8) vs. #8 Butler Bulldogs (25-9)

* Games @ New Orleans, Louisiana on TBS*

-----------------------------------------

SouthWest Region:





























*Friday, March 25th:*
7:27 ET: #1 Kansas Jayhawks (34-2) vs. #12 Richmond Spiders (29-7)
9:57 ET: #10 Florida State Seminoles (23-10) vs. #11 Virginia Commonwealth Rams (26-11)

* Games @ San Antonio, Texas on TBS*

East Region:





























*Friday, March 25th:*
7:15 ET: #2 North Carolina Tar Heels (28-7) vs. #11 Marquette Golden Eagles (22-14)
9:45 ET: #1 Ohio State Buckeyes (34-2) vs. #4 Kentucky Wildcats (27-8)

* Games @ Newark, New Jersey on CBS*


----------



## xu95 (Apr 5, 2003)

I love how the Southwest region has a 1, 10, 11, and 12 left. Hopefully Kansas doesn't go into a game assuming a cake walk.

xu95


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

I know we all know the teams that are left but that yellow font is really hard to read


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Of the top teams, Duke and Ohio St still have two difficult roads to the final four. Kansas got a gift in the sweet 16.

The Southeast is wide open with any of the four teams having fairly equal chances.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

roux2dope said:


> I know we all know the teams that are left but that yellow font is really hard to read


Haha sorry about that.. changed it


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

nothing is a gift in the tourney


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

These are the teams I see winning:

Duke
UConn
Florida
Butler
Kansas
Florida State
UNC
Ohio State


Some really good match-ups though and I'm looking forward to the level of play hopefully picking up this round.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

JuniorNoboa said:


> Of the top teams, Duke and Ohio St still have two difficult roads to the final four. Kansas got a gift in the sweet 16.
> 
> The Southeast is wide open with any of the four teams having fairly equal chances.


I disagree, those teams are there for a reason. Clearly, Kansas is favored to beat anyone in that region, but they aren't some unbeatable juggernaut either.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

kansasalumn said:


> nothing is a gift in the tourney


Of course its a gift - even if they still need to do their job.

Its no disrespect to Kansas. They could have made it out of a hard bracket, but now get a much easier regional then all the other top seeds.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

croco said:


> I disagree, those teams are there for a reason. Clearly, Kansas is favored to beat anyone in that region, but they aren't some unbeatable juggernaut either.


When I say "gift" I do not mean that tney are onto the final four. But they got a really preferable scenario. Maybe its the wrong word "gift" - I will call it a great scenario.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

I would think if Purdue and ND won in the bottom half I think KU would handle Purdue easy, ND/KU match up would have been fun to watch with Hansbough and twins


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

I couldn't be more proud of my Noles putting together back to back great performances without their leading scorer, rebounder and the unanimous ACC DPOY at anywhere close to full strength (26 minutes, 5 points between the two games). They without question have the talent to beat anyone, they proved against Duke earlier in the year and of course last night against Notre Dame. I don't think Richmond or VCU can compete with Kansas talent-wise, but FSU could pull off the upset if they can get past VCU.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Unanimous ACC DPOY for what year?


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

HB said:


> Unanimous ACC DPOY for what year?


Thought he was last year, turns out he just won it (wasn't unanimous as the announcers said last night). Would've won it again this year over Henson if not for the injury. You're talking about 6 foot 9 guy who had a triple double earlier this year with _steals_ (and also had 6 assists and 4 blocks in that game).


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

LOL Henson won DPOY?! Dude is not really a good defender. Sure he blocks shots, but that's about it.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Butler-Florida, Duke-UConn, Ohio State-Kentucky, Kansas-VCU

Duke is still my favorite to cut down the nets.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Nimreitz said:


> LOL Henson won DPOY?! Dude is not really a good defender. Sure he blocks shots, but that's about it.


You must've not seen Henson during the ACC season, he was absolutely a dominant defensive player. He has been getting lost on defense lately in the tourney and fishing for blocks, but he definitely played DPOY caliber defense throughout the season.


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

HKF said:


> Ohio State-Kentucky


He must not believe that Marquette or North Carolina deserve to be in the elite 8.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

apelman42 said:


> He must not believe that Marquette or North Carolina deserve to be in the elite 8.


ha


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

The two most impressive teams in the tournament so far after one weekend - Ohio St and........ VCU.

Its not only that VCU had to win three games, but they being outright dominant in all of their games and pulling away early in all of their games, be it USC, Georgetown and Purdue.

There have been many other 10+ seeds who made it to sweet 16, but has any made it this far in such a convincing fashion?

Its like they are a one seed running through some quality opponents into the elite 8.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Wisconsin has lost so many tournament games to mid-majors when we've been huge favorites by the media. I'm glad we've now been the media underdog for 3 in a row.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

I was just watching the "Score" a Canadian channel here who have been playing a 60 minute version of a classic NCAA game each night for the past month.

They just showed the 2006 Regional Final between 11 Seed George Mason and 1 Seed UConn, which George Mason won in OT.

And I just realized how similar their story is to VCU
- 11 seed from CAA
- Controversial At Large Selection to the Tournament
- Beat a couple BCS powers in Michigan State and UNC to reach the sweet 16.
- Their Sweet 16 matchup was against another surpise, "7 Seed" Wichita State.
- Mason's regional only had 1 top 4 seed in it, (UConn), everybody else played over thier seed.

Can VCU repeat what Mason did against Kansas?


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Nimreitz said:


> Wisconsin has lost so many tournament games to mid-majors when we've been huge favorites by the media. I'm glad we've now been the media underdog for 3 in a row.


Im not following the media's take on Wisconsin as closely as you (which is normal given that they are your team), but I am surprised to hear they are making Butler out to be the big favourite.


----------



## xu95 (Apr 5, 2003)

Ohio State is killing it. I don't see anybody beating them right now. Granted their first game was a gimme, but GMU wasn't a slouch and that game wasn't even close.

xu95


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

To be fair, Ohio State was playing in Cleveland with a very partisan crowd. One thing we have learned over the years in the tournament, is when you leave the friendly confines of home, the games are much different. Let's see how the Buckeyes play in Newark and potentially Houston. I envision they will not be shooting as well, that's for sure.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

UNC wins in a thrilling nail biter or something like that


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

HKF said:


> To be fair, Ohio State was playing in Cleveland with a very partisan crowd. One thing we have learned over the years in the tournament, is when you leave the friendly confines of home, the games are much different. Let's see how the Buckeyes play in Newark and potentially Houston. I envision they will not be shooting as well, that's for sure.


I think tOSU is a great team, but just last year UK was dominating the first weekend just as much as Sully and Company are this year, and they didn't make it to the Final Four. **** happens.


----------



## NCAAHoops101 (Mar 24, 2011)

Crazy tourney. I think any team that thinks any game will be a cake walk should have realized that's not the case after seeing what happened last week. And if they do, that's on the coach. I wonder how many more shockers we are going to see. At this point games are going to come down to bench depth and getting lucky.


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

I don't know where Butler is favored, all the betting sites I've been looking at have Butler as the underdog. Either way it's one of those games I would stay away from betting on. It'll probably be close.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Let's go Aztecs!


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I guess this is a late arriving crowd in Anaheim. it can barely be described as a crowd right now


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Both teams missing a lot of shots they would normally make early on.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

SDSU is really challenged whenever they have to score in their halfcourt sets, UConn will be in good shape if they don't turn the ball over much.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Dammit, SDSU.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Chandler Parsons just leaves you so underwhelmed. He has a guy five inches shorter defending him and yet still doesn't post up anyone.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

We want this upset


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

BYU-UF 36-36 at the half


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

San Diego State on the comeback trail.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Jeremy Lamb is going to be a fantastic player.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

San Diego State's defense is really good.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Jimmer called for offensive foul. Then T for Emery.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Why is Erving Walker always out of control? Slow it down damn.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

So is it still questionable if Kemba Walker is a top 3-5 player in this upcoming draft? He has been the best player in the country by a large margin these past 3 weeks.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Kemba is just destroying SDSU.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

College officials are terrible. On these block/charge calls they always get it wrong.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

bball2223 said:


> So is it still questionable if Kemba Walker is a top 3-5 player in this upcoming draft? He has been the best player in the country by a large margin these past 3 weeks.


Come on! Jimmer has been just as important for his team also. Uconn is a more talented team, not taking anything away from Kemba but when you say large margin, you realize that's an exaggeration right?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

What is Erving Walker doing?


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

HOLY ****. Jimmer just dropped a bomb from 3. deep.

Tie game.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Terrible foul by Napier.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

HKF said:


> What is Erving Walker doing?


chucking and pounding the rock?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Jimmer is crazy! 

SDSU choking from the stripe.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Dissonance said:


> HOLY ****. Jimmer just dropped a bomb from 3. deep.
> 
> Tie game.


Unbelievable range! And the complete full green light to do whatever he wants. Sort of makes you think about the unreal free control Maravich had in the 60's!?


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

63-63, No Brandon Davies, playing a vastly superior Florida team, and somehow Kemba has been the player by a large margin for the last 3 weeks? Come on!


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Why don't they have these games staggered better?


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

HB said:


> Come on! Jimmer has been just as important for his team also. Uconn is a more talented team, not taking anything away from Kemba but when you say large margin, you realize that's an exaggeration right?


I mean his team hasn't lost in 3 weeks. Jimmer has been great, but Kemba has been on another planet recently.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Great finishes in both games.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

The Florida-BYU game is flying by, that's why. That game is moving at least 10 minutes faster than normal.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

HKF said:


> Why is Erving Walker always out of control? Slow it down damn.


Because he's tiny and his speed is the reason he's a decent college player.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

bball2223 said:


> I mean his team hasn't lost in 3 weeks. Jimmer has been great, but Kemba has been on another planet recently.


Jimmer Fredette is a resident of whatever world Kemba is on.

Ya know this is going back to the Adam Morrison-Redick debates


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Finally, someone not Kemba scores for UConn. Huge three by Lamb.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Wow, Jimmer is the whole offense.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

For being a bunch Mormans, BYU always has teams that play scrappy.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

HB said:


> Jimmer Fredette is a resident of whatever world Kemba is on.


Definitely, but everyone else isn't. I haven't been watching this BYU game until now, 30 of his teams last 44 god damn.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

LOL Jimmer is playing one on five on offense. His teammates are just setting picks waiting for him to shoot the ball.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

SDSU loses.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

That should have been the ball game and then Kawhi Leonard bangs home a three.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Jimmer trying more HR shots.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

UConn to the elite 8.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

68-67 UF under 1:30


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

UConn advances. Yeah boi.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Dissonance said:


> Jimmer trying more HR shots.


Tried again. 3 times since the one. Missed em all.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

You live by the 3, you die by the 3.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Jimmer needs to stop trying to go for the knockout blow.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

bball2223 said:


> UConn to the elite 8.


Nice. I had em. Hopefully, UF wins too.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

I hate when Calhoun or Calipari win in the tourney. Those guys are just way too slimy.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Dissonance said:


> Nice. I had em. Hopefully, UF wins too.


Me too, one of my final 4's. I have UF in the Elite 8.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Another terrible shot by Erving Walker.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

68-68 35.4 sec left.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

zagsfan20 said:


> I hate when Calhoun or Calipari win in the tourney. Those guys are just way too slimy.


They most likely face the boys from Carolina next.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

You are tied and you want take 3's. Take it to the basket.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

You HAVE to get that rebound if you are BYU...you just have to


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Big rebound. Who is the go to guy for Florida? Probably Parsons?


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Big rebound by Walker. 14.9 left


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

They cant rebound worth ****


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Geaux Tigers said:


> You HAVE to get that rebound if you are BYU...you just have to


It was a long rebound, just a bad bounce. Can't dwell on it, gotta play defense now.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Erving Walker takes this shot...


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Geaux Tigers said:


> Erving Walker takes this shot...


Womp Womp...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Overtime!


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

bball2223 said:


> Me too, one of my final 4's. I have UF in the Elite 8.


I have em losing to Duke. I have UF in final 4.




What was Gus talking about, "do you foul?" in a tie game.


OT


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Basel said:


> Overtime!


Not if "do you foul?" Gus has anything to say about it...


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

BYU shooting 32% from the field as a team, yet somehow they're in overtime.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

zagsfan20 said:


> BYU shooting 32% from the field as a team, yet somehow they're in overtime.


What are they shooting from 3?


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

2 straight buckets for UF and then travel from Jimmer.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Wow tough call refs


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Another terrible over the back call.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Dissonance said:


> What are they shooting from 3?


27%


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Great pass by Macklin, better shot by Boynton.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Teams that don't want the game to go to overtime, generally lose. Atleast thats my rule of thumb.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Florida taking over in OT.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Its over


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

welp that one is over.

interesting to see Derrick Williams against Duke. I really wonder who is going to guard him...

too bad Zona is a one man team.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

and thats all she wrote ...


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Goodbye Jimmer. Good luck in the NBA.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Jimmer with a terrible overtime period.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Jimmer seemed bothered in OT - seemed like he was thinking about marrying the entire cheerleading squad after the game.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

JuniorNoboa said:


> Jimmer seemed bothered in OT - seemed like he was thinking about marrying the entire cheerleading squad after the game.


:rofl:


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Singler moved like he was stuck in mud.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Plumlee gets away with a foul.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Singler with 10 points early. Derrick Williams with a highlight reel follow jam. Holy smokes.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Is Irving quicker than Fredette?


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Kyrie Irving is a great finisher in the lane and a great shooter, but his first step is extremely overrated. He is not that quick. He never seems to blow by anyone; I know he is coming off injury but he didn't do it before getting hurt either.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Holy ****. I flipped to another channel for a second, rewound. That dunk was nuts.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Dissonance said:


> Holy ****. I flipped to another channel for a second, rewound. That dunk was nuts.


That was a Blake Griffin move. Didn't know Williams had it in him to be honest.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Something about Kyrie Irving's game just reminds me of Paul Pierce.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Williams plays hard though. That guy will play 3 and 4 in the NBA


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Butler/Wisconsin finally underway as well.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Derrick Williams seems to be bothered by length. Watching his moves on the block are kind of bad.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

HKF said:


> Singler moved like he was stuck in mud.


Nolan Smith is a tweener, but I think he is going to be a very solid NBA player. Kyle Singler though... he's really going to struggle against NBA athletes on the wing.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Thing is that SIngler is actually a very good defender, He does a lot of things well. What he needs to do is to be able to play the two in the NBA. He certainly won't be able to start for a good team, but he's going to be solid I think.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I don't see how Arizona wins this game. Duke is just better than them.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Kyrie Irving rounding back into his early season form.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Zona just looking completely outmatched.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

HKF said:


> I don't see how Arizona wins this game. Duke is just better than them.


They just don't have enough guys to hang with Duke. Wouldn't be surprised if Duke extended the lead to 16-18 before halftime.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

K and co. are doing some damage on the recruiting circuits. That team is loaded.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Derrick Williams is on fire.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Derrick Williams with a forced bad shot. The reason the game is close though is because this dude is out of his mind. Butler up 7.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Arizona is going to lose. Their defese is just atrocious as is their rebounding.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

I didn't realize Williams already had 22 points.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Didn't they just have a tv timeout?


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

At this point, I think the only teams that have the balance to beat Duke are UNC or Kansas....


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Arizona doesn't want to go down by double digits they need to score on this possession.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Derrick Williams is scoring, but he runs the floor pretty damn horrible. I mean you wish he would stick his butt in the paint and dominate. As much as he's helping on offense, the D is just as bad.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

****...Williams is just hitting shots...If he keeps hitting those sorts of shots they can win.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Diable said:


> ****...Williams is just hitting shots...If he keeps hitting those sorts of shots they can win.


Dude shoots 58% from 3. That is just plain ridiculous.

He can't keep this up though, someone else needs to do something. Duke is on cruise control right now.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Doesn't matter if Williams scores 50 unless Arizona starts playing some defense. I'm having a very hard time believing he will have another half like this one.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Safe to say if you dont recruit enough bigs, you arent winning much in today's college ball landscape. Which is why the Wears leaving probably cost UNC the championship this year.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Wisconsin with seven turnovers. They never turnover the ball like this.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Its Butler's defense.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

HB said:


> Safe to say if you dont recruit enough bigs, you arent winning much in today's college ball landscape. Which is why the Wears leaving probably cost UNC the championship this year.


We have a top 3 frontline in the nation... the Wears being here just takes minutes away from Harrison, Big John and Z...

If we don't win its going to be because we are too young, make too many mental mistakes and we think that we can just flip a switch whenever we want, which is basically what we've done the past 5 games.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

HB said:


> Safe to say if you dont recruit enough bigs, you arent winning much in today's college ball landscape. Which is why the Wears leaving probably cost UNC the championship this year.


Why do you want to win the NIT?


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Momo Jones looks like he is afraid of the Plumlees, smh... how did this team make it this far...?


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

Wisconsin looks terrible.. Butler is dictating the game right now


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Just more guys to run at teams. Depth isn't a bad thing. And its not just a UNC thing, look at how Duke is manhandling most of the teams they have faced.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Stigall of Butler looks like a South Park character. I think Craig.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

How much grease does Sean Miller put in his hair before every game? Jesus man.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Down 9 to Butler when you can't speed the game up, is not a good place to be in.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Part of me feels like Duke is just toying with Arizona.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

Derrick Williams always looks so uncoordinated out there but he just gets the ball in the basket. Every game I watch, he is a very good run/jump athlete but he just moves weird, has a weird form on his shot but it works out. He could be the next Shawn Marion


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Wow...


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Can anyone explain to me how this is a one point game? I just don't get it. Duke feels like they should be winning by 12.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Drewbs said:


> Nolan Smith is a tweener, but I think he is going to be a very solid NBA player. Kyle Singler though... he's really going to struggle against NBA athletes on the wing.


Smith looks competent at the point from my eye ball test.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Nolan Smith just ran over his defender there...


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Smith is a CJ Waaaaatson clone.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

This sucks that Butler and Wisconsin are playing each other. Hard to pick a team to root for, I respect both programs. I wish they were playing a slimy school like UCONN or Kentucky. Or a school with an annoying fanbase like UNC or UNC.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Lot of a contact with no whistle. Tie game.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Momo Jones with a NY move.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Should've tried to draw the fourth foul on Singler instead of the pullup jumper.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I am still surprised Arizona is in this game. Duke looks so sluggish out there. Nolan Smith needs to get cooking.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Arizona starting to play Arizona ball.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Go Wildcats!


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Wow.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Arizona on a 13-0 run. This is unbelievable.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

This is stunning.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Someone needs to help Mason Plumlee, he's the only one protecting the rim.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Plumlee's athleticism is incredible. Once he gets himself under control he is going to be a huge terror out there.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Arizona's taking over.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Wow. Duke starting to chuck shots.

What in the world did Sean Miller tell these guys at halftime???


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Andrew Smith is hurt. I hope it's just an ankle.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

This game reminds me of Duke vs. Kansas in the 2003 NCAA tournament. Where Duke just let Kansas hang around in Anaheim and Redick went something like 2-16 from the field.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

plenty of time left in this one, once Duke starts hitting 3s... Arizona needs to keep their foot on the gas.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Unforced turnover for Duke. Wisconsin still hasn't scored coming out of halftime.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Why is Derrick Williams jogging? Get back on defense.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

...

Derrick Williams...

...

Shawn Marion part II.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Oh my God.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Lovely night. Bo prove your mettle.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

This kid Williams is a ****ing beast.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

WOW duke is falling apart.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

I'm just going to ignore Wisconsin basketball for a bit and jump on the Arizona bandwagon temporarily.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Jamelle Horne with the poster. Oh Man!


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Posterized there.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

...I don't even know what to think anymore.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Horne with the jam!


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Wow...I'm watching the Hornets in OT right now but seems like I missed some Derrick Williams...


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Butler 9-0 to start the second half, now up 18.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

zagsfan20 said:


> Its Butler's defense.


No, not it isn't. They didn't turn the ball over like that against Purdue or tOSU, it sure as **** hasn't been Butler's defense. They're susceptible to cold streaks because they're so perimeter oriented (despite what Elmore keeps saying), so that's happening, Jordan Taylor has to be injured because he has been **** for a couple weeks now, and there is definitely some nerves here. I don't even know what kind of offense is being run, I've never seen offensive movement like this from Wisconsin (it's not a good thing). Just a perfect storm of ****tiness, and their mental mistakes are really contributing to it.

AND SHUT THE **** UP LEN ELMORE ABOUT US SHOOTING THREES!! WE ARE A THREE POINT SHOOTING TEAM!!!


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Is this really just happening? I mean Duke has completely collapsed in the last 10 minutes.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Kyle Singler looks scared of Derrick Williams.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Duke has just self-destructed in this game. I never expected Nolan Smith to play this poorly and if Duke was playing well they'd have won this game no matter how well Arizona played.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

So when do you guys start calling Ryan an overrated coach? This is frigging Butler for Pete's sake. K gets the pass because they won the chip last year but make no mistake if they lose this game with the team they have, they under achieved. BIG TIME!


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

So much for Wisconsin being the favorite in the Southeast. Nim get in here and take your lumps.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

lumptaking rumpshaking


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Matt Howard just hit a 3 from the parking lot.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Nimreitz said:


> No, not it isn't. They didn't turn the ball over like that against Purdue or tOSU, it sure as **** hasn't been Butler's defense. They're susceptible to cold streaks because they're so perimeter oriented (despite what Elmore keeps saying), so that's happening, Jordan Taylor has to be injured because he has been **** for a couple weeks now, and there is definitely some nerves here. I don't even know what kind of offense is being run, I've never seen offensive movement like this from Wisconsin (it's not a good thing). Just a perfect storm of ****tiness, and their mental mistakes are really contributing to it.
> 
> AND SHUT THE **** UP LEN ELMORE ABOUT US SHOOTING THREES!! WE ARE A THREE POINT SHOOTING TEAM!!!


okie dokie.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Diable said:


> Duke has just self-destructed in this game. I never expected Nolan Smith to play this poorly and if Duke was playing well they'd have won this game no matter how well Arizona played.


lol yeah, OK.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

This has been a whitewashing in the second half.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

This game is over. Goodbye, Duke!


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

This looks alot like davidson a couple of years ago for wisconsin


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Plumlee got away with a walk.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Duke's defense has been pathetic in the second half.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

Duke has been getting away with a lot of calls the past couple minutes.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

^Surprised?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Why couldn't Wisconsin just lose to Belmont like I wanted them too? Amazing to think that if Gordon Hayward had stayed, Butler would be the favorite to win the title IMO.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Wisconsin has made 1 of their last 22 field goal attempts :krazy:


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

HB said:


> ^Surprised?


Not at all. Duke equals ratings.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

croco said:


> Wisconsin has made 1 of their last 22 field goal attempts :krazy:


aperbag:


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

At this point, not even a single #1 seed in Houston seems possible.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Duke has given up 90 points.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

In all my years of watching basketball, one thing has remained constant - Punks jump up, to get beat down.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I think me picking Duke to win the national title jinxed them. I honestly believed they were the best team, but man they are getting their asses whipped.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

I would say my defining characteristic as a person is my intense hatred for Duke, and even I'm disgusted by this dickless performance. They rolled over and died - I've seen Coach K's teams lose games because they miss shots, but I've never seen them just roll over like this. 

Do you realize just how poorly Duke's front line has played in this game? I wonder what Arizona's OR% is in the 2nd half. They literally can't get a defensive board. If they had rebounded at even an average level against Arizona's UNDERSIZED front line, this would be a 5 point Arizona lead at most. 

This loss has massive implications for the future of the Duke program. The Plumlees obviously can't be trusted to anchor the front line of a championship contender, and K can see nothing but M's and P's for the next 3 years. 

Wow...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I love it. Good work, Arizona.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

HKF said:


> I think me picking Duke to win the national title jinxed them. I honestly believed they were the best team, but man they are getting their asses whipped.


Yeah, I will never pick Duke for anything ever again now that I know what it feels like to not be able to enjoy an epic Blue Devil collapse. The shame I feel...

uke:uke:uke:uke:uke:uke:uke:uke:uke:uke:uke:uke:uke:uke:uke:uke:uke:uke:uke:uke:uke:uke:uke:uke:uke:


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

:laugh:


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Honestly if Roy and the Tar heels don't destroy Marquette tomorrow, they've lost a golden chance to win the recruiting war(s) against Duke.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

It's alway a great day when Duke loses in the tourney.

The second half reminded me of the St. John's game, where Duke lost its structure and the Wildcats got easy shot after easy shot.


----------



## NeoSamurai (Jan 16, 2003)

Always fun to see Duke get bounced from the tourney. 

Great job by Sean Miller to resurrect that Arizona program so quickly. Congrats to him and Zona fans.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

JW, is right. Duke lost and I am not really happy because I had them winning the national title. Damn.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Glad I didn't have Duke in my Elite 8.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

The funny thing is Memphis and Texas fans will tell you that Arizona shouldn't even be in this game and they are probably right, although J'Covan Brown walking the ball up the court with 10 seconds left in a game down 1 was pretty inexplicable.

Ah well Arizona vs. Connecticut in the Elite Eight. I got Kemba leading the Huskies to the Final Four.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

HKF said:


> I think me picking Duke to win the national title jinxed them. I honestly believed they were the best team, but man they are getting their asses whipped.


I think me saying they would win this game jinxed them as well. Last year, I picked them to lose every game they won past the sweet 16.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

HKF said:


> So much for Wisconsin being the favorite in the Southeast. Nim get in here and take your lumps.


I'm in here, what do you want me to say? Taylor looks injured, they've missed about 7 WIDE open 3s... it's impossible to win when that happens. Butler hasn't really looked great, the game was there for Wisconsin in the sense that they did enough defensively, but Taylor has looked like a walk-on and Leuer has missed every shot despite most of them being good looks.

EDIT: And the Butler offensive rebounds have come out of nowhere. Wisconsin doesn't give up any and Butler doesn't usually get many. Frustrating game.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

I'm completely off on my bracket now. Even worse than last year. At this rate tommorow Marquette, Kentucky, Richmond and VCU are going to advance. LOL, what an Elite 8 that'd be.
I do think Kansas and Ohio State will still end up winning out and facing each other.
Butler/Florida will be in the final 4 though. UConn/Arizona is going to be an interesting game, the way the Huskies have been playing I just don't see Arizona beating them though.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Another wide open 3 missed by Taylor. I don't know what you think Bo Ryan could do, they just can't shoot.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

HKF said:


> The funny thing is Memphis and Texas fans will tell you that Arizona shouldn't even be in this game and they are probably right, although J'Covan Brown walking the ball up the court with 10 seconds left in a game down 1 was pretty inexplicable.
> 
> Ah well Arizona vs. Connecticut in the Elite Eight. I got Kemba leading the Huskies to the Final Four.


How about Texas calling a damn timeout when they were up 2 with 10 seconds left, which is the only reason the 5 second call/TO/Derrick Williams +1 even happened? 

Chokes on top of chokes on top of chokes. 

I can't bear it.


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

We just made our 4th field goal of the 2nd half. There's 3:20 left in the game. Sad.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

SHUT THE **** UP ABOUT WISCONSIN SHOOTING TOO MANY THREES!

1) They were open mostly.

2) The team was assembled to shoot 3s; Nankivil and Leuer aren't ****ing bangers.

No one aside from Taylor can drive, and he looks injured.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

Single digit lead for Butler?


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Uh oh


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

What is Butler doing? They have been playing stall ball when they should have had their foot on the gas.


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

How the **** is this a 4 point game?


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

Down by 4 now...


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Again, you can't play better defense, but Butler are making those shots and Wisconsin aren't.


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

4 again. Damn, Leuer hitting that 3 would've been big.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Geesh, Wisconsin has scored almost as many points in the last five minutes as they have in the first 35.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Truthfully it's unfair to blame Ryan completely for this if they lose BUT Wisconsin was supposed to win this.


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

Well, the tease was fun. Any team worth a **** would've beaten Butler tonight, this was not Butler's best game by a long stretch.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Jon Leuer ends his career with a whimper. You can't play a worse game if you try. Constantly giving up Butler offensive rebounds, 1/12 from the floor. ****ing terrible.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

The final stretch of this game shows how bad Butler really is. They have no chance of a title.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Butler/Florida
Arizona/Connecticut 

Butler with a chance for revenge 11 years later and back to back Final Fours.


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

Quite Frankly said:


> The final stretch of this game shows how bad Butler really is. They have no chance of a title.


How bad Butler is? They played pretty well defensively, I thought. They just started into stall ball too early. They'll be fine against Florida.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

apelman42 said:


> How bad Butler is? They played pretty well defensively, I thought. They just started into stall ball too early. They'll be fine against Florida.


Honestly they didn't at all. I counted at least 8 wide open Wisconsin 3's that clanked off the rim. At least 5 go down for most teams on a normal night. Hell, their offensive rebounding is what actually ended up winning the game for them.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Quite Frankly said:


> The final stretch of this game shows how bad Butler really is. They have no chance of a title.


Sore loser.

Butler wasn't expecting to have a 20 point lead. No team can play the full court press for 40 minutes.

Like I said earlier, Jordan Taylor was going to have a bad game. 6-19 shooting, 3-10 from three.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Umm... no Butler really weren't very good. I count 61 points in 61 possessions against a pretty mediocre defense.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Nimreitz said:


> Umm... no Butler really weren't very good. I count 61 points in 61 possessions against a pretty mediocre defense.


Someone's in denial.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Do you deny they only scored 61 points in 61 possessions against the 8th Best Defense in the Big Ten? Pomeroy had them losing by 7 and still having better efficiency than that.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

I count a 20 point lead against a team that beat Ohio State.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

Sore loser? :hano:

Did you watch the game TT? If you were you would have seen all of the wide open misses the Badgers had. You would have seen a 20 point disappear in a matter of minutes.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

I don't deny a team whose opponent scored below 61 points in 61 possessions against one of the least turnover-prone teams in college basketball.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

TwinkieTowers said:


> I count a 20 point lead against a team that beat Ohio State.


What a moronic thing to say. Penn State lost to Temple, therefore Temple beats Wisconsin and therefore beats OSU. By your logic, the proceeding statement is true.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Most of us knew though that Wisconsin was a fraud. Nim, kept talking about Pomeroy and all these numbers. Wisconsin doesn't really overwhelm you with talent, it's not a surprise their scrubs went cold. They aren't that good to begin with.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

TwinkieTowers said:


> I count a 20 point lead against a team that beat Ohio State.


Dude, I don't know what you're trying to prove here. Wisconsin normally shoots 38% from 3. Tonight they shot 24% and only because of Taylor at the end bring up the percentage. They missed a lot of open looks which, judging from statistics, they normally make. I don't get your point. At their normal 3 point percentage (to say nothing of TO's and FT%) they make 11 instead of 7 and win by 5. It was just a poor shooting performance that happens to perimeter oriented teams like Wisconsin. It happened to us at Illinois this year as well, but I don't see you hyping up the Illini. Outlier performances happen, it just sucks its in the Tournament.



HKF said:


> It's not a surprise their scrubs went cold


You mean Jon Leuer? Jordan Taylor? First Team All Big Ten and both made the cut down to 20 for the Wooden Award. If Gasser and Bruiser and Jarmusz go cold and we're relying on them, fair enough that's expected. Leuer and Taylor are both excellent players for college, for them to play so poorly is not something that's expected like you're ridiculously insinuating.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Quite Frankly said:


> Sore loser? :hano:
> 
> Did you watch the game TT? If you were you would have seen all of the wide open misses the Badgers had. You would have seen a 20 point disappear in a matter of minutes.


I saw a team that had a chance to tie the game against a Horizon League team but couldn't.

I also saw Jordan Taylor do nothing but chuck threes for almost the entire second half against a smaller team.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

TwinkieTowers said:


> I saw a team that had a chance to tie the game against a Horizon League team but couldn't.


Considering they got the lead down to 4 and I don't seem to recall a potential 4-point play, I will just assume that this is false.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

TwinkieTowers said:


> I don't deny a team whose opponent scored below 61 points in 61 possessions against one of the least turnover-prone teams in college basketball.


Wisconsin shot ****ing 29.8% from the field. If they scored more than a point per possession it would be a massive miracle.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

TwinkieTowers said:


> I also saw Jordan Taylor do nothing but chuck threes for almost the entire second half against a smaller team.


Maybe you missed that Jon Leuer was 0/6 posting up, or that Nankivil doesn't have a post game at all. How else should they have exploited their height advantage professor? And BTW, is it really "chucking threes" when most are good shots, no one else on your team has made anything, and you're the best player on the team?


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Quite Frankly said:


> Considering they got the lead down to 4 and I don't seem to recall a potential 4-point play, I will just assume that this is false.


A four point lead with 1:29 left. Which means Wisconsin could still have had two possessions to tie the game even if Butler milked both shot clocks (89 seconds - (2 x 35 seconds) = 19 seconds at the very least).


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

I think the Badger fans here are just mad that just because Pitt was eliminated they thought they had a cakewalk to the Elite Eight.



> Good thing Wisconsin has Jon Leuer and an offense that doesn't need a true point guard to run. Matt Howard is kinda foul happy too, isn't he?
> 
> EDIT: Don't get me wrong, if they still had Gordon Hayward I'd be VERRRRRRRRRRRRY nervous, but then they'd probably have been the 1 seed in this region.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

Saying that they had a chance to tie the game implies, one possession and they had the shot to tie it. But hey, change the rules if it suits your purpose.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

TwinkieTowers said:


> I think the Badger fans here are just mad that just because Pitt was eliminated they thought they had a cakewalk to the Elite Eight.


Um... yeah no **** Sherlock. And the fact that they lost to a worse team because they couldn't shoot and made uncharacteristic mistakes that they didn't even make against MUCH BETTER defensive teams like Purdue and Ohio State. Or the fact that a mid-major has ended our season 5 years in a row.

And what does my quote imply? That I thought First Team All Big Ten player Jon Leuer would shoot better than 1/12, and not miss many open looks and jump hooks with good position in the post? Yeah I'm an idiot, anyone could have told you that would happen. This loss wasn't on Jordan Taylor, it was on Leuer. They could overcome the 4 extra TO's and the couple FTs they missed beyond what they usually do... 1/12 from your leading scorer is pretty tough.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Nimreitz said:


> Um... yeah no **** Sherlock. And the fact that they lost to a worse team because they couldn't shoot and made uncharacteristic mistakes that they didn't even make against MUCH BETTER defensive teams like Purdue and Ohio State.


As a Purdue alum, I think the Boilers' defense was badly exposed by VCU. They had no idea how to defend the pick and roll. I guarantee that Brad Stevens would've picked up on that, as well, if they played Purdue.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

TwinkieTowers said:


> As a Purdue alum, I think the Boilers' defense was badly exposed by VCU. They had no idea how to defend the pick and roll. I guarantee that Brad Stevens would've picked up on that, as well, if they played Purdue.


Yeah well Wisconsin doesn't run a pick and roll, so my point is still valid.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

Are you freaking kidding me Badger homers? 

Butler was at 1.32 ppp at the half. It came down in the 2nd, but that was BY DESIGN. They were stalling, and committed a bunch of TO's late in the game against the press when they weren't even trying to score. 

Butler absolutely torched the Wisconsin defense - and there is no way around this. 

That being said, Wisconsin missed a lot of open looks that they would normally hit. I would be ticked off if I were a Badger fan, but let's not kid ourselves - Butler played stall ball from the 10 minute mark, Wisconsin caught the Bulldogs off guard with a gimmick press, and the final score isn't very indicative of how lopsided this game really was.

Wisconsin didn't need just a few of those looks to drop, as Butler was showing no sign of relinquishing that lead until they chose to play the final 10 minutes as conservatively as possible.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

TwinkieTowers said:


> I count a 20 point lead against a team that beat Ohio State.





Quite Frankly said:


> What a moronic thing to say. Penn State lost to Temple, therefore Temple beats Wisconsin and therefore beats OSU. By your logic, the proceeding statement is true.


Thanks for not defending your moronic statement. It really adds to your credibility.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

I just can't believe Badger fans actually think Butler is a worse team. Butler kicked the tar out of Wisconsin tonight. After taking down Pittsburgh the game before. 

If you don't watch Butler regularly, you might think Butler played the game of their lives, took advantage of every opportunity and didn't make a single mistake until the final minutes of the game. But the reality is that this is how Butler plays and is exactly why they are so good. 

I hadn't seen Butler play since very early in the year, but I watched 5 minutes of the Pitt game and realized what was happening with this squad. Whoever is on the floor knows their role and understands not only their role in every situation, but their teammates' roles as well as their opponents' roles. The beginning of the season was rough as they integrated some younger players, but those players figured it out and were functional cogs in the system by the time Pitt happened.

They are so much more well prepared than their opponents it is almost embarrassing, and break people down with machine-like efficiency. Talent is important, but maximizing opportunities and minimizing mistakes on mundane plays that any mid-major hack could make can take a team a long way. I've never seen a coach as good at playing the opportunities/mistakes game as well as Brad Stevens. Butler really does make ranked opponents and future pros look like undisciplined clowns. 

Florida will need to play their best game of the season to keep Brad Stevens from his 2nd consecutive final four. Pick the Gators at your own risk.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Great night of Basketball.

Derrick Williams has his coming out of party on the national stage. He's simply the MAN. Those two dunks, especially the throw down one..was unreal. Didn't know he had a 3-pt range. Screw the brackets, I'll be cheering for Wild Cats against Huskies. I've been looking for a team to root for ever since my move to Arizona, and Wild Cats just might be it.

Butler needs to do some drills on how to inbound the ball with full court pressure. That was seriously disturbing to watch. Bet Billy Donovan is gonna play the same trick when the game is close.

In Bo Ryan's tenure, Wisconsin has never made it to Elite 8. Perhaps, they should let him go.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

Jonathan Watters said:


> If you don't watch Butler regularly, you might think Butler played the game of their lives, took advantage of every opportunity and didn't make a single mistake until the final minutes of the game. But the reality is that this is how Butler plays and is exactly why they are so good.
> 
> I hadn't seen Butler play since very early in the year, but I watched 5 minutes of the Pitt game and realized what was happening with this squad. Whoever is on the floor knows their role and understands not only their role in every situation, but their teammates' roles as well as their opponents' roles. The beginning of the season was rough as they integrated some younger players, but those players figured it out and were functional cogs in the system by the time Pitt happened.


I like how you call us out for supposedly not watching Butler regularly - by the way, I do, as I keep a close eye on the Horizon League - then you come out and say you really haven't watched Butler play that much this year. What makes you qualified to tell us how good Butler is?


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Quite Frankly said:


> Thanks for not defending your moronic statement. It really adds to your credibility.


Thanks for showing yourself to be the bitter Wisconsin fan that you are.

A typical intense conference game against the number #1 team in the nation that was also undefeated at the time, no less. If the Badgers didn't show up for that one, you'd all be questioning their heart.

Early in the season Butler lost to Louisville, which lost to Morehead State, which lost to Richmond. It would be a good test if Butler were to somehow get to play Richmond in the Final Four (should both get that far).


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

Quite Frankly said:


> I like how you call us out for supposedly not watching Butler regularly - by the way, I do, as I keep a close eye on the Horizon League - then you come out and say you really haven't watched Butler play that much this year. What makes you qualified to tell us how good Butler is?


I am qualified because I know good basketball when I see it - I saw them play twice early, I saw them play twice in March, I saw that these were two different teams, and I know Brad Stevens' system. That is all it takes. You obviously don't understand these things if you think Wisconsin was a better team than Butler because the Badgers pulled out the press and turned a 20 point massacre into a 5 point loss.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

Lynx said:


> Great night of Basketball.
> 
> Derrick Williams has his coming out of party on the national stage. He's simply the MAN. Those two dunks, especially the throw down one..was unreal. Didn't know he had a 3-pt range. Screw the brackets, I'll be cheering for Wild Cats against Huskies. I've been looking for a team to root for ever since my move to Arizona, and Wild Cats just might be it.
> 
> ...


Derrick Williams was crazy.

Also, Ryan took them to the Elite 8 in 2005. Typically I would say let a coach go, but Ryan has been consistent on getting us to the tourney. Really it's just a matter of getting over the hump.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

TwinkieTowers said:


> Thanks for showing yourself to be the bitter Wisconsin fan that you are.
> 
> A typical intense conference game against the number #1 team in the nation that was also undefeated at the time, no less. If the Badgers didn't show up for that one, you'd all be questioning their heart.
> 
> Early in the season Butler lost to Louisville, which lost to Morehead State, which lost to Richmond. It would be a good test if Butler were to somehow get to play Richmond in the Final Four (should both get that far).


Thanks for dodging my challenge for you to defend your statement. Since you are sticking with your statement from before let me remind you that UW - Milwaukee beat Butler twice, therefore beating Wisconsin twice, and therefore beating OSU twice.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

And now people want to get rid of Bo "ALL HE DOES IS FREAKING WIN" Ryan because he only made the Sweet 16 this year? 

I think I've seen enough for one night...


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

Jonathan Watters said:


> I am qualified because I know good basketball when I see it - I saw them play twice early, I saw them play twice in March, I saw that these were two different teams, and I know Brad Stevens' system. That is all it takes. You obviously don't understand these things if you think Wisconsin was a better team than Butler because the Badgers pulled out the press and turned a 20 point massacre into a 5 point loss.


You watched them play two early season games against scrubs and as for the two March games, 5 minutes of Butler-Pittsburgh and I'm assuming tonight's game. You sound like a Butler expert.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Brad Stevens coaches his team to play a quality of basketball that would make the Lakers and Celtics want to pursue him relentlessly had he had the "credibility" (i.e., played in the NBA, was an assistant for a team that made it to the Finals or won it). 

That was a huge reason why it took so long for Tom Thibodeau to get a head coaching job; he needed the credibility of winning a championship in order to have his players respect him. That's the only tangible thing that's keeping Brad Stevens from the NBA -- that, and the fact that he seems quite content to stay at Butler.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Quite Frankly said:


> Derrick Williams was crazy.
> 
> *Also, Ryan took them to the Elite 8 in 2005.* Typically I would say let a coach go, but Ryan has been consistent on getting us to the tourney. Really it's just a matter of getting over the hump.


Ah..thanks. I forgot about that!


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Quite Frankly said:


> Thanks for dodging my challenge for you to defend your statement. Since you are sticking with your statement from before let me remind you that UW - Milwaukee beat Butler twice, therefore beating Wisconsin twice, and therefore beating OSU twice.


Did you not get my message? When the stakes were high (a possible regular season Big Ten title on the line, playing the undefeated #1 team in the nation, making a statement to the rest of the Big Ten), Wisconsin won. With an (at the very least) equal level of stakes on the line, Wisconsin laid an egg against Butler, who also beat UWM in the Horizon League tournament final with an NCAA tournament bid on the line. 

Remember, Butler was very much a bubble team this season and likely needed to win the Horizon League tournament to even get a bid.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

TwinkieTowers said:


> Did you not get my message? When the stakes were high (a possible regular season Big Ten title on the line, playing the undefeated #1 team in the nation, making a statement to the rest of the Big Ten), Wisconsin won. With an (at the very least) equally level of stakes on the line, Wisconsin laid an egg against Butler, who also beat UWM in the Horizon League tournament final with an NCAA tournament bid on the line.
> 
> Remember, Butler was very much a bubble team this season and likely needed to win the Horizon League tournament to even get a bid.


Case being the Badgers had a bad night? And at that, a bad night against a worse team? If so I get the message.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

Quite Frankly said:


> You watched them play two early season games against scrubs and as for the two March games, 5 minutes of Butler-Pittsburgh and I'm assuming tonight's game. You sound like a Butler expert.


I'm not so arrogant/blind that I think the team with the 20 point lead when they stopped trying to score isn't the better team. Which was the entire point of my post. You seem to have forgotten about the little detail that was the entire content of my post. 

You may have decided to try and take things on a tangent, but it won't work and it doesn't change the facts. Butler was the better team, by any rational measure.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

Jonathan Watters said:


> I'm not so arrogant/blind that I think the team with the 20 point lead when they stopped trying to score isn't the better team. Which was the entire point of my post. You seem to have forgotten about the little detail that was the entire content of my post.
> 
> You may have decided to try and take things on a tangent, but it won't work and it doesn't change the facts. Butler was the better team, by any rational measure.


So you're just arrogant/blind to the Badgers having an off night? Even if the Badgers had an average shooting night, or a somewhat below average and this game would have been much different. Twist it how you want to suit your argument, but the Badgers had an off night, that's all there is to it.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

Nimreitz said:


> Wisconsin shot ****ing 29.8% from the field. If they scored more than a point per possession it would be a massive miracle.


This "Butler only scored 1 ppp" line is a complete bastardization of statistical analysis and would make Ken Pomeroy sick to his stomach if he saw it. Arguments like this are what give statistics a bad reputation in basketball circles.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Quite Frankly said:


> Case being the Badgers had a bad night? And at that, a bad night against a worse team? If so I get the message.


If you've seen Butler play in the tournament these last two seasons, they have a habit of forcing their opponents to bad nights. Are you implying that Butler has been lucky eight times? 

You know what they say about about luck. Brad Stevens is one of the most-prepared coaches in college basketball, and this season, Butler has had the opportunity of playing in arguably the easiest region in the tournament -- at least, it was supposed to be so for Pittsburgh.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Lynx said:


> In Bo Ryan's tenure, Wisconsin has never made it to Elite 8. Perhaps, they should let him go.


2005 when they took UNC to the wire and eventually lost 88-82. No one is going to get rid of Bo, don't be stupid. Who's going to replace him anyway? Wisconsin is a HARD job, Bo Ryan makes it look easy because he's a great coach. I might be wrong, but I think Bo Ryan has gone to the NCAA Tournament more times than every other Wisconsin coach combined. And he's only lost one time in the first round (when Landry and Steimsma both got suspended and the team fell apart).


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

You gotta give credit to Stevens and Butler they're not the most talented team but like JW said, they know their roles, they're prepared and they scrap hard. That Title run last year is really paying off, aside from that press, they haven't looked one bit rattled at any point in the tourney. They're a damn good team, keyword being team. 

And sure they're having some luck on their side, Mack getting hotter than the sun and shooting his ass off against PITT forcing them to play catch up after the first half, something PITT isn't very good at. Wisconsin going colder than Mr. Freeze..but that's the nature of the tourney. Any team who made a deep run will cite a little bit of luck at some point.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

Quite Frankly said:


> So you're just arrogant/blind to the Badgers having an off night? Even if the Badgers had an average shooting night, or a somewhat below average and this game would have been much different. Twist it how you want to suit your argument, but the Badgers had an off night, that's all there is to it.


I'm not arrogant in the least bit, I have no iron in this fire. I think its hilarious you are so dead set in your opinion that Butler's 20 points in 30 minutes beatdown of your precious team could only have been caused by Wisconsin playing a bad game. 

20 point leads aren't built on just an off night by your opponent, pal. If Wisconsin had kept it close and played poorly, you would have a point. But they didn't, and nothing about Butler's conservative play down the stretch changes anything about Butler completely outclassing your Badgers tonight.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Wisconsin and Butler both could have easily lost before tonight. That's the nature of the tournament. Even if you are a great team you have to play well. If you're better than your opponent you still have to outplay them. In the NBA the better team pretty much always wins. In the NCAA someone goes home every night and that's just how it is. It's silly to argue about who left the barn door open at this point.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

Diable said:


> Wisconsin and Butler both could have easily lost before tonight. That's the nature of the tournament. Even if you are a great team you have to play well. If you're better than your opponent you still have to outplay them. In the NBA the better team pretty much always wins. In the NCAA someone goes home every night and that's just how it is. It's silly to argue about who left the barn door open at this point.


Duke left the barn door open.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Nimreitz said:


> 2005 when they took UNC to the wire and eventually lost 88-82. No one is going to get rid of Bo, don't be stupid. Who's going to replace him anyway? Wisconsin is a HARD job, Bo Ryan makes it look easy because he's a great coach. I might be wrong, but I think Bo Ryan has gone to the NCAA Tournament more times than every other Wisconsin coach combined. And he's only lost one time in the first round (when Landry and Steimsma both got suspended and the team fell apart).


Dick Bennett did make it to the Final Four in 2000 before getting steamrolled by Mateen Cleaves.

Anyway, Bo Ryan is an excellent coach; reminds of Kirk Ferentz of the Iowa football team. He rarely gets top talent (aside from Devin Harris), but he usually maximizes their performances.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

TwinkieTowers said:


> If you've seen Butler play in the tournament these last two seasons, they have a habit of forcing their opponents to bad nights. Are you implying that Butler has been lucky eight times?
> 
> You know what they say about about luck. Brad Stevens is one of the most-prepared coaches in college basketball, and this season, Butler has had the opportunity of playing in arguably the easiest region in the tournament -- at least, it was supposed to be so for Pittsburgh.


TwinkieTowers calls in last year's Butler team to reinforce his arugment. Wait...I thought we were talking about this season? Tonight's in game in particular. 

So as fun as it would be to stay up all night, listening to you blather like the village idiot about how rock beats scissors and scissors beats paper, so therefore rock beats paper...I must bid you adieu.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

Jonathan Watters said:


> I'm not arrogant in the least bit, I have no iron in this fire. I think its hilarious you are so dead set in your opinion that Butler's 20 points in 30 minutes beatdown of your precious team could only have been caused by Wisconsin playing a bad game.
> 
> 20 point leads aren't built on just an off night by your opponent, pal. If Wisconsin had kept it close and played poorly, you would have a point. But they didn't, and nothing about Butler's conservative play down the stretch changes anything about Butler completely outclassing your Badgers tonight.


I seem to recall someone posting that the Badgers had only made 1 of their last 22 shots at some point in this thread. I think that qualifies as a bad night.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Quite Frankly said:


> TwinkieTowers calls in last year's Butler team to reinforce his arugment. Wait...I thought we were talking about this season? Tonight's in game in particular.
> 
> So as fun as it would be to stay up all night, listening to you blather like the village idiot about how rock beats scissors and scissors beats paper, so therefore rock beats paper...I must bid you adieu.


Hard to argue with a 20-year-old moderator.

(Yes; I went ad hominem on you. Hopefully you learned that in high school.)


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

TwinkieTowers said:


> Dick Bennett did make it to the Final Four in 2000 before getting steamrolled by Mateen Cleaves.
> 
> Anyway, Bo Ryan is an excellent coach; reminds of Kirk Ferentz of the Iowa football team. He rarely gets top talent (aside from Devin Harris), but he usually maximizes their performances.


I'm glad that team went to the Final Four, but that was one of the luckiest runs ever; in fact I'm willing to bet 2000 Wisconsin is the least talented team to ever make a Final Four... maybe even the Elite 8. And before that... man there was nothing. Wisconsin didn't go to the NCAA Tournament at all between 1947 and 1994 (Michael Finley and Griffith). I count 4 pre-Bo 20 win seasons (2 for Bennett, then 1 for Bud Foster in 1941 and 1 for Meanwell in 1916), Bo has 7. I mean, look, kids are still going to ND for football and Indiana for basketball because of history, history is a HUGE deal. Wisconsin does not have a basketball tradition at all. It essentially began in 2000.

Devin Harris might have become a brilliant college player by his junior year, but he wasn't that way when he came to Madison... hell the kid played Volleyball in high school and it's not like he was Chase Budinger playing for a spot on the Olympic Team; most top recruits aren't going to risk a knee injury doing that. The biggest recruits we've ever got are Rashard Griffith, Sam Okey, and Brian Butch. Not exactly a murderers row.

EDIT: And putting things in perspective here's what I wrote in mid-November



> EDIT: Actually, I'm looking over the roster and these next two years could be the worst years of the Bo Ryan era. I just don't like what I'm seeing. We have Leuer this year, but he's gone and there is NO ONE CLOSE to being our next star.


So we still exceeded my expectations I guess, and Taylor broke out, so I guess the season is a success. Just frustrating.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

Quite Frankly said:


> I seem to recall someone posting that the Badgers had only made 1 of their last 22 shots at some point in this thread. I think that qualifies as a bad night.


Would be relevant if anybody here was arguing that Wisconsin didn't have a bad game, but nobody is. So how about you try disagreeing with the actual topic at hand, or moving on.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Nimreitz said:


> I'm glad that team went to the Final Four, but that was one of the luckiest runs ever; in fact I'm willing to bet 2000 Wisconsin is the least talented team to ever make a Final Four... maybe even the Elite 8. And before that... man there was nothing. Wisconsin didn't go to the NCAA Tournament at all between 1947 and 1994 (Michael Finley and Griffith). I count 4 pre-Bo 20 win seasons (2 for Bennett, then 1 for Bud Foster in 1941 and 1 for Meanwell in 1916), Bo has 7. I mean, look, kids are still going to ND for football and Indiana for basketball because of history, history is a HUGE deal. Wisconsin does not have a basketball tradition at all. It essentially began in 2000.
> 
> Devin Harris might have become a brilliant college player by his junior year, but he wasn't that way when he came to Madison... hell the kid played Volleyball in high school and it's not like he was Chase Budinger playing for a spot on the Olympic Team; most top recruits aren't going to risk a knee injury doing that. The biggest recruits we've ever got are Rashard Griffith, Sam Okey, and Brian Butch. Not exactly a murderers row.
> 
> ...


All Bo Ryan needs to do is to invite potential recruits to Madison during Halloween. From my experience, that was Mardi Gras North.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

1. Butler did the same thing to Syracuse in the sweet 16 last year. I was furious after the game thinking how did we lose to these guys. Hell I did not even get upset this year when we loss to Marquette. I told HB to **** off (nut I do that about one a month) anyway, and that was about it.

2. Butler is a good team that throws you off your game - and really while Gordon Hayward was a big loss, they brought back a good core from their team last year in Mack, Norad, and Howard. This team has beat Syracuse, Kansas St, Pitt, and Michigan St in the past two years. They took all of these teams off their games to a degree -- so why would Wisconsin be any different?

3. I said over and over that Wisconsin was seeded a 4 because they performed abysmally on the road and in neutral games. Even in this thread you have heard references to wins over Purdue and Ohio St. *Those were at home* -- they got beaten comfortably at Purdue, got destroyed in Columbus, and were humiliated in the Big Ten Tournament on a neutral floor. Against the middle of the road Big Ten competition, they were extremely lucky to beat Michigan by 1, and lost to Illinois, Michigan St aand Penn St. This was simply not that good a team away from home, and to expect them to be immune from stinkers on a neutral floor is unreasonable.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

Point #1 is exactly why I didn't need to see much from Butler in this tournament to know what had taken place. They were playing like a carbon copy of last year's team, especially when it comes to interacting as a team and overall court awareness on an individual basis. 

It all comes down to capitalizing on opportunities and limiting mistakes. Not a glamorous business, but ruthlessly effective when you are good at it.

I thought the post game interview was interesting - they asked Howard what he thought of Florida, and he said he hadn't watched any tape yet. How many future NBA players are spending their weekend at the Sweet 16 watching game tape of their next opponent? Could Butler's lack of preparation time hurt them tomorrow?


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

Nimreitz said:


> Honestly they didn't at all. I counted at least 8 wide open Wisconsin 3's that clanked off the rim. At least 5 go down for most teams on a normal night. Hell, their offensive rebounding is what actually ended up winning the game for them.


It depends on what you define as a 'wide open 3'. All night I saw Butler contesting our shots. Also, Butler forced 11 Wisconsin turnovers, which is 4 above our game average. That must've been luck too, eh?

I can honestly say to myself that we lost to a better team and I do believe that their defensive pressure had a lot to do with it.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

With the exception of personnel of the opposition, Butler is facing very similar circumstances in the Elite Eight as they did last year: they're playing a team that had to win their previous game in overtime.

Rick Pitino may have had a big school bias since he's been analyzing for ESPN, but he's right that Florida should try to speed up their game to get Butler on their heels. It may be hard to do that for 40 minutes, especially after coming of an overtime game. Butler is likely to play at a snail's pace again, which could make Florida slow down their pace if Butler is able to score efficiently in the first half. Wisconsin had a size advantage at every position except center, but they couldn't score inside until their mad scramble near the end of the game. However, Florida has occasional point forward Chandler Parsons, a lower-scoring version of Gordon Hayward, while Butler's SFs are nowhere near his size. If Parsons has a willingness to post up and play a Chris Webber-like game, that could open up a lot of opportunities for the Gators.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

I agree about Parsons being the key for Florida. Florida needs to go on the attack, if they sit back and let Butler aggressively defend the perimeter in the halfcourt it isn't going to end well. 

Should be an interesting matchup, I'm not sure that Florida will suffer as much as Pitt/Wisconsin did when Butler shut's down the backcourt.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

This is clearly a toss-up game. Florida should beat Butler, but if Butler wins I won't be surprised.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Very few players faster than Dexter Strickland end to end

LOL at the double dunk


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

This has the potential to be one ugly game...


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Henson trying to take perimeter shots or drive from the perimeter makes me cringe. UNC's length is bothering Marquette so far.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

WOW this game is physical.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Richmond looks overmatched.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

When Carolina plays defense, we are hard to beat


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Wow, Marquette just looks completely out of control every time they put up a shot.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Both Marquette and Richmond look overmatched.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

UNC is lucky they are not playing Syracuse.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

I haven't watched Marquette this season, but HOW did this Marquette team beat Syracuse's zone?


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

See you guys in the Elite 8. The best team in Carolina came to play tonight.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Can we just fast forward to the late games?


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

UNC on a misson.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

HB said:


> See you guys in the Elite 8. The best team in Carolina came to play tonight.


This Carolina team has shown problems holding onto leads. Don't write Marquette off yet, they made it here somehow.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

croco said:


> Can we just fast forward to the late games?


Agreed. These two games are brutal. It's amazing that it almost never fails the second weekend of the tournament is almost always worst played from a competitive standpoint. I am still not sure why that is. I guess it's that whole cream rising to the top theory.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Ya know if Zeller could just put on some weight, he'd actually be a decent NBA player. This guy is not a stiff.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Two absolute stinkers.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

What a boring couple of games (unless you're a Kansas/UNC fan).


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Kendall Marshall has incredible vision...


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Who's going to win by more - UNC or Kansas.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Johnson Odom looks like Larry johnson's mini-me.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Drewbs said:


> This Carolina team has shown problems holding onto leads. Don't write Marquette off yet, they made it here somehow.


Yeah... not today. And I really don't know how Marquette got here to begin with.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Billy Packer just called the game over about 8 minutes ago.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I'm tempted to go out and come back in an hour and a half. It's stopped raining here.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

HB said:


> Ya know if Zeller could just put on some weight, he'd actually be a decent NBA player. This guy is not a stiff.


The entire Zeller family seems to have trouble doing that.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

LOL at Chuck taking UNC or Kansas over the Cavs.


Sad part is either of thsoe teams would probably win 5-6 times out of 10 against the Cavs.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

croco said:


> Yeah... not today. And I really don't know how Marquette got here to begin with.


Yeah this is a straight up ass kicking.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Drewbs said:


> LOL at Chuck taking UNC or Kansas over the Cavs.
> 
> 
> Sad part is either of thsoe teams would probably win 5-6 times out of 10 against the Cavs.


NO!


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

The Richmond Spiders are trapped in a self woven web of destruction, defenseless against the Kansas Jayhawk’s ever tightening talon grasp. 

Today it seems the small time schools with big city dreams are being shown the desolate, cold world is vastly different from a Disney movie.

Like a dust bowl depriving the midwest plains of a proper water source, Marquette's scoring drought is becoming a natural disaster - TheBillWalton

:laugh:


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

JuniorNoboa said:


> Billy Packer just called the game over about 8 minutes ago.


Hated the guy but for this one session, i wouldn't blame him one bit. SNOOZEFEST.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Another gem from Bill Walton's twitter page, though I think its a parody account

"Like Edward Smith, the ill-fated captain of the RMS Titantic, Greg Gumbel attempts to steer Charles Barkley on course to no avail."

:laugh:


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Not sure anyone has noticed it, but Greg Gumbel has thrown so many subtle jabs during the halftime show, it's been cracking me up. Last week he told Barkley that his bracket looked like a elementary school kid's math paper.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Marquette down to their last timeout.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

HKF said:


> Marquette down to their last timeout.


anddd a turnover and fast break dunk out of the time out. WOW.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

UNC is playing with their food now...


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Drewbs said:


> LOL at Chuck taking UNC or Kansas over the Cavs.
> 
> 
> Sad part is either of thsoe teams would probably win 5-6 times out of 10 against the Cavs.


UNC would win 5 games out of 10 against top 10 college teams. Let's not put them at the level of a Kansas or Ohio St.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Barnes is a better shooter than Deng.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

HKF said:


> Not sure anyone has noticed it, but Greg Gumbel has thrown so many subtle jabs during the halftime show, it's been cracking me up. Last week he told Barkley that his bracket looked like a elementary school kid's math paper.


:laugh:


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Justin Harper looks completely overmatched. Not sure how he's going to succeed at the next level unless he becomes a Channing Frye like player. Hes too soft.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

The Jesuits believe in saving souls but who is going to save the collective souls of the lifeless Golden Eagles? - Bill Walton


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

After seeing that, I hope someone beats Kansas. They look and act like a bunch of punks.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

lol Harrison Barnes just janked it on him.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

UNC looks great tonight. I hope we play like this against the OSU/UK winner on Sunday.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

The score is going to be closer then the game actually was because UNC stopped playing defence.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

LOL at Henson cherry picking with a 20 point lead.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Every time Richmond has a chance to get closer they either turn it over or miss a wide open shot.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

When a guy like Henson talks ****, all you have to do is crush him with an elbow and he will stop talking. College kids, I never understand it. I miss John Thompson's old Georgetown teams. Talk smack, catch a bow.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

I wonder if Drew II and the Wears are watching this


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

HB said:


> I wonder if Drew II and the Wears are watching this


Thank god they are watching and not playing in it. Roy would have let Henson rot on the bench all year, and Drew would still be getting 10-20 horrible minutes a game.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Henson successfully defends his biggest moron in the tournament title, cherry picking and yapping when up by 20.

You have to cheer for your team, but its like when I had to cheer for Eric Devendorf and Paul Harris. You can't feel good about it.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

I've said it all season and I'll say it again. Zeller is UNC's best player.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

And you are still wrong


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

HKF said:


> When a guy like Henson talks ****, all you have to do is crush him with an elbow and he will stop talking. College kids, I never understand it. I miss John Thompson's old Georgetown teams. Talk smack, catch a bow.


Thats the way it should be. The college game is becoming a pussified version of what it used to be. Thats what baffles me about the NBA, KG wouldn't get away with the **** he gets away with now, 15 years ago when every roster had guys that would put him on his ass for the antics he pulls. 

Kinda going off on a tangent here, but KG picks and chooses his battles wisely. He used to give Aldridge a ton of **** cause he knew he would take it, until the Blazers got Juwan Howard and then Camby. He knows those guys would put him on his ass.


Anyhoo. I hope Kentucky gets destroyed.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

FSU has made two threes already, one a lucky banked in shot.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

JuniorNoboa said:


> Henson successfully defends his biggest moron in the tournament title, cherry picking and yapping when up by 20.
> 
> You have to cheer for your team, but its like when I had to cheer for Eric Devendorf and Paul Harris. You can't feel good about it.


bwhahahaha. Devendorf. Gangsta McGangsta!


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I don't know Ohio State-Kentucky is kind of a meteor game, I don't want either team to win.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Leonard Hamilton coached teams always bore me.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

good solid game for Kansas B game not the A game 1st half was A second half was a C game I would thought 1st half be C and Second half b e A KU only won by 1pt in the 2nd half


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

HKF said:


> After seeing that, I hope someone beats Kansas. They look and act like a bunch of punks.


are you talking about the hallway. KU was trying to get out, and they bump the team trying to get out and the Spiders to me started it by over reacting.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Brad Burgess is heating up.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

VCU-Fl.St is hard to watch


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Now we have two good games going on simultaneously.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Harrelson just looks like he dips. Maybe it's because I've seen what his dad looks like.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

HB said:


> VCU-Fl.St is hard to watch


at least VCU picks up full court and plays fast, this game will be better than butler/wisconsin or the last two.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

HKF said:


> Harrelson just looks like he dips. Maybe it's because I've seen what his dad looks like.


safe bet. :laugh:


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Man the refs are letting them play in San Antonio. This game is like a rugby scrum.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

holy **** what a peg! 

Hick Harrellson should be playing dodgeball.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

HKF said:


> Man the refs are letting them play in San Antonio. This game is like a rugby scrum.


Seriously. I can't remember the last time I have seen officials swallow the whistle as much. As long as they are consistent and doing it on both sides, I like it.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

VCU can win this game. Come on Rams.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Say what you want about FSU, but they will guard you. If Hamilton could ever get two dynamic offensive players (or a legit point guard), they could make a Final Four.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

No over the back calls, no reach-in calls, this is just bodies being banged on both sides.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Steve Kerr said it best, this is hand to hand combat.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Kentucky/Ohio State tied at 30 at the half.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

HKF said:


> Harrelson just looks like he dips. Maybe it's because I've seen what his dad looks like.


I saw Brad Miller with a fat dip in on the end of the bench one night. He was spitting into a little paper gatorade cup. It was funny.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Bradford Burgess with 15 points.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Darius Theus is playing the game of his life.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Sullinger's gonna be a worse pro than Sean May. This dude is pretty damn fat and out of shape.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Shaka Smart is just a cool ass dude. His guys get up to play for him.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

HKF said:


> Sullinger's gonna be a worse pro than Sean May. This dude is pretty damn fat and out of shape.


DeJuan Blair was fat and out of shape, too.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Finally get to sit down and watch UK-OSU. Wow neither has led by more than 3. C'mon Buckeyes.


Buford opens up 2nd half with a 3.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

zagsfan20 said:


> DeJuan Blair was fat and out of shape, too.


Yeah and Blair is a roleplaying bench big. I mean Sullinger is being talked about being taken in the top 5. You want a roleplaying big in the top five who will never sniff an all-star team?


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Ohio State heating up from 3, unlikely that they will shoot 30 % from the field in the second half like they did throughout the first 20 minutes.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

HKF said:


> Yeah and Blair is a roleplaying bench big. I mean Sullinger is being talked about being taken in the top 5. You want a roleplaying big in the top five who will never sniff an all-star team?


Yeah, that'd illustrate just how awful this draft is as everyone thinks. Role player going top 5.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

HKF said:


> Yeah and Blair is a roleplaying bench big. I mean Sullinger is being talked about being taken in the top 5. You want a roleplaying big in the top five who will never sniff an all-star team?


I remember people having the same criticisms of Elton Brand back in the day. May might have been capable in the pro's if it wasn't for his horrible knees.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Wow, two bad fouls calls to start the second half.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Florida State's defense is digging in this half.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Doron Lamb has finally got on the board. Kentucky doesn't seem like they are going away.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Brandon Knight has taken some absolutely terrible shots today.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Man, that is a terrible call. That was a blocking foul.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Brandon Rozzell, 3' threes in the second half.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

croco said:


> Brandon Knight has taken some absolutely terrible shots today.


Craft and tOSU has him uncomfortable, he's forcing up some bad shots because he's barely getting any good looks.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Two good games making up for some dogs to start.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Sullinger!


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Sullinger putting the team on his back.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Oh no, House of Payne is back.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Brad Burgess from the corner.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

So back and forth this UK-OSU game.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

VCU's defense. Let's go.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

53-53 5:38 left.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

VCU taking over.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I change the channel and Brandon Knight bangs down a 3. Now an offensive foul on Sullinger.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Brandenburg, Reddic and Theus as young players have been great for the Rams.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

OSU's having trouble answering. UK had a chance to extend it though.

56-53, UK 3:16 left.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

OSU's offensive execution has gone down the drain.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Buford been pressing late and his ass is 2-15.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Craft misses the 3, and Sullinger with rebound to cut it to 1.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

2 tie ups in a row.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Lighty with the layup on the drive. 57-56, OSU. 2 mins.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Sullinger picks up his 4th. 


Liggins makes em both.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

UK's D giving OSU problems.


58-57 UK 41.8 left. 11 secs on shot clock.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Scheduling FAIL tonight w the block of games early and now these two battles. 

This is where 2 TVs is paying off right now..


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Liggins has been huge in this game.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Kentucky has played a hell of a game and Florida State if this defense isn't just something to behold.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

60-57, UK 34.8 left.

There goes my bracket if OSU loses.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Diebler bang for 3.


Then Knight drills it. OSU misses at the buzzer. ****.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Good night Ohio State, Brandon Knight wins the ball game. Amazing.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Brandon Knight!!!


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Now they can send Carolina home next.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Man, my blood pressure is all up and rolling. I need to find an indoor gym, I wanna ball now.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Brandon Knight is a gamer, winner whatever you wanna call it.. alot of credit goes to Liggins he balled tonight. Tough one to swallow for tOSU and Sullinger played his ass off.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Chris Singleton. BANG.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Damn, Chris Singleton. Big shot.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

This guy Bernard James has been doing that all game. All those blocks. Jeez.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

That's twice tonight Kitchen blows a buzzer beating opportunity.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Terrible awareness.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

How does Florida St come out of that timeout and not only immediately let VCU get to the basket but not have an offensive set ready to go? If you don't have an offensive set ready, why don't you call a time out and run a play? 

This is poor game management in a rec league...for the sweet 16, its downright embarrassing. That isn't on Kitchen, its on Hamilton.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

You replace Kitchen with a decent playmaker and FSU is a team that has a chance at it all. He just doesn't have it as a point guard.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Damn, Michael Snaer with a great basket.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

Diable said:


> You replace Kitchen with a decent playmaker and FSU is a team that has a chance at it all. He just doesn't have it as a point guard.


Leonard Hamilton's had 3 years to figure this out. And yet he still hands the ball to Kitchen and doesn't call timeout. Makes you wonder why the coach even bothers coming out of the locker room.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

VCU getting it's legs back.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Man, these two teams are playing defense. Holy crap.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

Christ almighty. VCU can't even get near the basket. FSU needs to hang on to the ball, close out shots, and not foul. These aren't difficult concepts, except that apparently they are.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

Nothin like shooting it off the side of the backboard when the game is on the line...


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

If VCU loses this game they can blame it on the free throw line.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

Does the 2 for 1 have herpes?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

VCU to the Elite Eight. Yessir.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I am so happy for the CAA. People need to realize this league plays good basketball. George Mason in 2006, VCU in the Elite Eight in 2011. This league has talent. If only ODU didn't get Butler in the first round.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

boom-SHAKA-laka!!!!!


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

croco said:


> Now they can send Carolina home next.


Good luck with that. Honestly I am surprised by both wins tonight but I like Carolina's chances against UK, provided they play defense like they did today.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

HB said:


> Good luck with that. Honestly I am surprised by both wins tonight but I like Carolina's chances against UK, provided they play defense like they did today.


UNC will struggle with Kentucky's physical play and unlike in most of the Tar Heels games, they won't have much of a size advantage. I think Kentucky matches up pretty well with your guys provided Harrellson continues his stellar play.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

HKF said:


> Man, my blood pressure is all up and rolling. I need to find an indoor gym, I wanna ball now.


Man, I would cross you up and stick one in your eye in a quick second.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

croco said:


> UNC will struggle with Kentucky's physical play and unlike in most of the Tar Heels games, they won't have much of a size advantage. I think Kentucky matches up pretty well with your guys provided Harrellson continues his stellar play.


Every year it's the same thing, you guys always expect the 'other' team to beat UNC. Is Kentucky any more physical than FS.St, Duke, Texas? You realize UNC beat UK earlier this year without Marshall playing a key role and Barnes struggling? How about Kentucky also having problems with our frontcourt?


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

HB said:


> Every year it's the same thing, you guys always expect the 'other' team to beat UNC. Is Kentucky any more physical than FS.St, Duke, Texas? You realize UNC beat UK earlier this year without Marshall playing a key role and Barnes struggling? How about Kentucky also having problems with our frontcourt?


UNC beat Kentucky at Chapel Hill by two points, this time the game will take place on a neutral floor. Let's also not dismiss the fact that Kentucky has improved a lot throughout the season just like UNC, especially on the road.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

I just dont get why people want to portray this team as soft, when they have gone through the most adversity of any team playing right now. They lost FOUR rotation players, I repeat FOUR players this season/off season. I expect Kentucky will give them a tough time, but Kentucky doesn't scare me. They also have to defend all the weapons the Heels have at their disposal.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Rather Unique said:


> That's twice tonight Kitchen blows a buzzer beating opportunity.


FIVE times in a four game stretch. All Derwin Kitchen. The ACC tournament game against VT he hit a potential game winner, but it was after the buzzer. Then in the 1st round game against Texas A&M at the end of the first half he dribbled the ball down the court and didn't get a shot off. Then three times last night. End of the first half, end of regulation and end of overtime. It is literally the most mind boggling sequence if idiocy and ineptitude from one player and one coach I have ever seen in my life. You can't make this **** up. Fifth year senior point guard and a veteran head coach. If I hadn't seen it with my own two eyes I wouldn't believe it. Five opportunities and he does not even get one shot up.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

Sadly, just a footnote in this tournament dominated by late-game incompetence.

It is a well known fact that Leonard Hamilton isn't qualified to coach a rec league team. This kind of thing is expected from him. 

The surprise has been the other battle tested players/teams/coaches that have crapped the bed in this tournament.


----------

